# Feeling like you're going crazy? About to tip off the edge of reality?



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

Do you feel like you're about to snap? Like one more minute and you're going to go completely psychotic? Like you're so depersonalized or derealized that you're going to tip off the edge of sanity and become totally and completely insane, or schizophrenic?

*That's a good thing.*

That's a *blessing.*

*That indicates that everything in your brain is working; you are SELF AWARE of your mental processes, you are not going insane.*

Extreme unreality feels like hell, and has even made me suicidal, but it only means that your brain is trying to save you from extreme anxiety, trauma, panic, etc. and when you realize this you can only get better. Psychotic people do not realize that they are psychotic, so feeling unreality means you are fully capable of feeling reality again. You just have to calm down and accept the feelings, realize you can only improve from here : )

"I find myself regarding existence as though from beyond the tomb, from another world; all is strange to me; I am, as it were, outside my own body and individuality; I am depersonalized, detached, cut adrift. *Is this madness? No*.* Madness means the impossibility of recovering*".

-Henri Frédéric Amiel, the first man known to have suffered from depersonalization.

Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

I ge that feeling at work alot lol


----------



## Pie25 (Jun 16, 2014)

I get it often aswell, but it's standard DP i guess, i feel like the world could vanish at any second, or everything could change like an ashtray would become a person etc, and i'll start to hallucinate about everything and forever... That makes no real sense, but it's irrationnal fear


----------



## kristikristi65 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ah yes and this is the main thing hindering my recovery. If only I could get over this and realize I won't black out, or lose myself and forget who I am or who everyone is around me. If I could get past that then I would be half way through recovery.


----------



## ksmountains (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes--for me, I fear that if/when I ever get back 'in my body' I will be out of control. Being DPed, I have a sense of control over at least my DPed 'self'. However, this fear is dwarfed by my desire to feel and experience things and be a part of my body.


----------



## Praise the Dawning (Nov 10, 2014)

As somebody who is in the process of recovery (I have suffered with this for a year), I can tell you that this is the result of obsession. I have experienced this in the worst of times, and I really regret letting myself get so bogged down in those emotions.

Be positive, you won't regret it


----------

